# Serenity - New for Depression - NO SIDE AFFECTS



## gailm (Apr 18, 2001)

I am wondering if anyone has tried the over the counter anti-depressant SERENITY. More information at www.findserenitynow.comI would love to try it as it has NO SIDE AFFECTS whatsoever. I am wondering if it helps IBS.


----------

